# Printing to an Intermec thermal printer



## jeffmoseler (Jan 19, 2007)

Has anyone tried printing to an Intermec thermal label printer from excel? Do I need special drivers or software? Is the software free or do I have to purchase it from Intermec? Where can I find it?

Thanks!


----------



## sowerbutts (Feb 5, 2007)

*Drivers for Thermal Printerts*

Just use the drivers that came with the printer or download form the net. I use a Citizen CLP-7002 thermal with no issues.
Mark[/quote]


----------

